# Saudi Arabia launching lawsuit against Canadian Broadcasters



## Angry56789 (20 Sep 2011)

I heard from a little bird (internet story that I cannot find), that the Saudi Gov't threatened lawsuit against some of our national broadcasters for airing a campaign against the Saudi methods of obtaining oil, which uses female labour....thus degrading females based on the centuries old attitude of women in the middle east.

Has anyone heard about this story?

Seems Saudi Arabia is not familiar with our Charter of Rights....and ultimately its a great thing that Canadian broadcasters are airing material in full support of I believe it is called..."fair trade oil" in support of oil harvesting in Canada.

I dare someone here, to go to Saudi Arabia or Dubai for that matter and wear so called "western clothing" and kiss your wife in public and see what happens... If we cannot live how Canadians live there....then they should butt out of our nationally internal affairs.   8)


----------



## Teeps74 (20 Sep 2011)

ETA disclaimer:  Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from the Toronto Sun:http://www.torontosun.com/2011/09/20/ctv-cancels-ad-campaign-under-saudi-pressure



> OTTAWA - Efforts to silence an advertising campaign about Saudi Arabian oil before it re-airs in Canada have succeeded in keeping the ads off CTV News Channel.
> 
> QMI Agency has acquired an e-mail that indicates the broadcaster cancelled a booking for an Ethicaloil.org ad campaign that presents Saudi Arabian oil as an "unethical" energy choice.
> 
> "Our position should be that we are in receipt of notice of a legal dispute with respect to this spot and that, accordingly, we will not broadcast the spot until the legal dispute is resolved," reads the e-mail quoting CTV's legal department.



Read the whole story by following the link.

A little bit of nastiness, and frankly a advertising campaign that this result should have been predicted (global village and all). It is going to be very interesting to see how this plays out in the coming days/weeks.


----------

